# Hi All, Need Some Advice Please



## ThaiChopper (May 22, 2010)

I plan to come and live in Thailand. Currently in England married to my Thai wife (who I met by falling over her in a London wine bar in 2005!). 

We're fed up with living in England. I want to come to Thailand and at least if we don't have oodles of cash we can still enjoy the sunshine and smiles. What is the best way for me to settle there in terms of visas? - all looks a bit complex to me.

Would like to work so any tips on websites that show jobs for ex-pats (if one exists) and general rules regarding work permits.

Thanks


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Simple directions for those who don't like to search old posts*

It’s like the old joke but it’s true. My grandfather came to America from Italy because he had heard the streets were paved with gold. When he arrived, he learned three things: First, the streets weren’t paved with gold. Second, most of the streets weren’t paved at all. Third, the only work he could get was paving streets. 

Unfortunately, about the only job available to foreigners is teaching English. Fortunately, there are a lot of jobs available for qualified (TESOL certificate holding) teachers who are native English speakers. Unfortunately, the jobs don’t pay very much, particularly in the nice places where people want to live. Fortunately, it doesn’t cost much to live in Thailand, provided you live modestly. 

The simplest approach is to get a 120-hour TESOL certificate, which costs maybe $2,500 – 3,000. Find a school certified by Cambridge, Trinity or SIT. Come to Thailand on a sixty-day tourist visa. Don’t waste time with any school paying ฿30,000 or less per month. You can start with the classified ads on ajarn.com. Don’t bother sending applications from England and don’t waste time on any school that wants you to retype your résumé into their web site, as it’s probably run by a bunch of anal-retentive pinhead bureaucrats. You can find other sources of job listings by using Google with terms like TEFL, TESOL, job and Thailand. Skip the listings that are come-ons for training courses. 

Finding a job is actually fairly easy, but shop around for an employer that offers insurance and a reasonable vacation policy. Employment policies can be a put-off, particularly for somebody like myself who is accustomed to working in California with very strict laws favoring employees and casual dress codes at many employers. 

The school should provide assistance with visas and work permits and opening bank accounts. They will have somebody who handles it. Just follow directions and sign a few documents written in Thai and hope you aren’t joining the army or donating a kidney. 

You won’t need to speak any Thai to get a job, but it’s helpful in a lot of other regards. If you don’t speak Thai, you might pick up some self-study CDs or take a class at a Thai temple.


----------



## Paul Garrigan (May 22, 2010)

My experience has been that teaching is a good way to get your foot in the door here in Thailand. I taught for six years before finding work that better suits my temperament I don't regret those years, but by the end I'd had enough. I managed to find a job that I really love but it took a lot of time. Some people try teaching and find that this is what they want to do for the rest of thier lives. It is something worth considering anyway.


----------



## Dave0 (May 28, 2010)

I did a similar move 5 & half years ago, never looked back, but you need something to do, as mentioned Teaching is a good way, a business also but thats more of a gamble, it worked for me with a Guest house, Cafe & Bookshop but its not an easy ride.

Hard work which I enjoy and not doing anything illegal is another, be nice and respect the locals, 
Its great and Golf is superb as is the climate, I am sure you will love it but it takes a curtain type of person, not everyone can handle it.


----------



## Dave0 (May 28, 2010)

Still here & going strong


----------



## SNGM (Nov 23, 2010)

*Pattaya golf*

Hi Dave, I am interested in doing something similar to you and would like to find out some more information please?




Dave0 said:


> I did a similar move 5 & half years ago, never looked back, but you need something to do, as mentioned Teaching is a good way, a business also but thats more of a gamble, it worked for me with a Guest house, Cafe & Bookshop but its not an easy ride.
> 
> Hard work which I enjoy and not doing anything illegal is another, be nice and respect the locals,
> Its great and Golf is superb as is the climate, I am sure you will love it but it takes a curtain type of person, not everyone can handle it.


----------

